# Does anyone know how weatherproof the Canon 7d really is?



## Mendoza (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm going on a trip tomorrow and it looks like rain.  I've taken pictures in a drizzle with the 7d but that's it.  I also recall a short of video of someone putting their 7d in the shower as a test and it apparently still worked.  Of course I'll still have a plastic bag over the camera as I'm not won over by a single video but the question remains:
Does anyone know how weather/waterproof the 7d is?  Ever taken it out in the rain?


----------



## icassell (Oct 19, 2010)

http://canonfieldreviews.com/7d-1-weather-sealing/

Remember, however, that your weak link might be your lens.  Not all lenses are as weatherproof as the camera.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 19, 2010)

I can't speak for the 7D, but I've had one of my 20Ds completely soaked when I got caught in a downpour while in a rain forest canopy.  It got wet enough that the LCD screen fogged up on the *inside*, and it took about a week before that cleared up...but the camera didn't miss a beat.  I took the battery out when it was really wet, but I put it back in and continued to shoot on the way back to base camp.  Exactly 5 years later and it still works great.

It's not something I'd recommend, but it's nice to know that more than a little water won't automatically kill these things.

And as far as I know, the 7D has more/better weather sealing than the 20D.


----------



## Mendoza (Oct 19, 2010)

Crazy awesome; thanks.  I feel a lot more comfortable now and may go without the plastic bag as that is incredibly awkward.  Of course I'll still keep it covered with something, and as you say, the lens is the weak link in the chain.


----------



## icassell (Oct 19, 2010)

Mendoza said:


> Crazy awesome; thanks.  I feel a lot more comfortable now and may go without the plastic bag as that is incredibly awkward.  Of course I'll still keep it covered with something, and as you say, the lens is the weak link in the chain.



Not just the lens, but the seal between the lens and the body.  Many "L" lenses are weatherproof too (but not all).  I've taken mine out in a drizzle with no bad effects, but I don't have any weatherproof lenses so I'm cautious.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 19, 2010)

You might want to ensure that your gear is insured, that can really give you the peace of mind to get out there and get the shot when the weather isn't great.


----------



## IgsEMT (Oct 19, 2010)

Canon EOS 7D braves cold temperature, snow | Crave - CNET


----------



## TiCoyote (Oct 20, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> You might want to ensure that your gear is insured, that can really give you the peace of mind to get out there and get the shot when the weather isn't great.




Mike, I just want to commend your grammar (or technically, usage).  The man who can correctly use "ensure" and "insure" is a rare find on the internet.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 20, 2010)

I just bang on the keys


----------

